# blood runner



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Personally no, but I've heard they fly like a field point.


----------



## Hayes0713 (Aug 2, 2009)

I know they look awesome, but this year I'm going to try out the atom broad-head.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

i have yet to try it, but thats on my list of head to shoot this year. my dealer has shot them and they shoot like a field point.


----------



## mercykill (Jul 11, 2009)

i have look at the comments from cabelas and thay where lowso im not shore


----------



## mercykill (Jul 11, 2009)

boy i just read another members revue on the brodhead on the prevous page and he had real bad luck


----------

